

Facebook Acquires Video Ad Tech Startup LiveRail - SA-07
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/14/facebooks-400m-500m-acquisition-of-video-ad-tech-startup-liverail-is-now-official/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000602

======
SA-07
Thoughts?

